# breakthrough bleeding



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello-I am on ortho cyclen and the past 2 months I will start on the start of the 3rd active week and wont end until I start my pills again. I am in the early thirties. Does this mean the pills are too weak or my body is doing some type of change?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It might mean you need a different pill.I'd give the doctor a call and let them know what is going on. They may want to see you to do a check up before trying a different pill.I had a fibroid removed in January and while I had it controlling the bleeding was very difficult.K.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Kathleen-What do you think the chances are that there is something wrong? I have been on ortho cyclen for years except when I had my 3 kids but I got right back on it,this breakthrough bleeding has never happened before,so I am conta freaking out about it. What type of female problems could there be if it is not changing the pill?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Like with me it was a fibroid. We tried continuous pill and it didn't really keep me from having bleeding when I was on the pill.A fibroid isn't serious (like cancer) but if it can't be controlled it might have to be removed. There are lots of new treatments for them which are much better than what they used to be. It was a very easy surgery for me and I'm a lot beter now. It could just be your own hormones are starting to get a little less regular and that can do it to. You can start seeing the hormones becoming less regular in the thirties.Try not to be too worried, but any change like this should be looked into to find out what the what is.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Kathleen-What are the chances of getting pregnant when your pills are messed up like this?Thanks for giving me input.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That, I don't know. Call the doctor or pharmacist and see if you should use backup protection.I wasn't sexually active during the time I was on the pill trying to control the fibroids so it wasn't an issue for me.K.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Kathleen-Thanks for all your input. I think tomorrow I am going to call my doctor and see on if I can get seen anytime soon,get a check up and see what he thinks.Hopefully it just a change of the pill,I will probably be freaking out until I can get in to see him.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Please do check with your doctor to be sure, but here is my experience to make you feel better until then.I took ortho-cyclen for the first few years I was on the pill. After a year or two, I started spotting mid-cycle. I used to do this when I ovulated, so I was concerned. I called the dr's office and they said the pill was still working, and it was just breakthrough bleeding, and they would change my pill if it bothered me. I kept taking that pill for several more months, but as the breakthrough bleeding got gradually worse, I'd had enough. I changed to a different (stronger?) pill and was on it for several years, then the patch now.I am younger than you and was bleeding at a different time of my cycle, so it might be a different situation. I was very concerned that the bleeding might mean I could get pregnant, but the doc said no. Still, if you want to be sure you don't get pg, I'd recommend using backup birth control like condoms until you've got this figured out.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Luna-Thanks for the input. If you do not mind me asking,how old are you? What do you think if the patch? Do you like it? I have heard negative and positive things about it.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think I was 20 when I went off the ortho-cyclen. I love the patch! No worries about tummy troubles affecting it, and I seem to do better with the very regular dose of hormones. The only bad thing is, there are warnings out now about a lot more hormones getting into your system than they initially thought. I haven't gotten to talk to my gyn about it yet.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Luna-Does the pill and the patch close in price? Does the patch stick on good?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Don't know about price--I pay the same for either with my insurance. It sticks on VERY good. As in it is still very stuck to your skin when the week is up.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

Luna How long have you been using the patch?Thanks for all your input.


----------

